# Guter Farblaserdrucker gesucht!



## Painkiller (15. September 2010)

Moin Moin

Der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. 

Der Vater von meinem Freund sucht einen guten Farblaserdrucker.

Anforderungen:

- Fax + Kopierfunktion
- Gute Farben
- Preis maximal 500€
- Ethernet bzw. Netzwerkanschluss

Habt ihr Empfehlungen oder Ideen welches Gerät dafür am besten wäre?

Vielen Dank schonmal! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2010)

Wie gut müssen die Kopien denn werden? Bei Farbe ist es bei lasern ja schwierig. Tabellen usw. ist aber ner gewissen Klasse kein Problem, aber quasi Fotoqualität wird schwierig... 

Vlt. HP Color LaserJet CM1312NFI Multifunktionsgerät mit Fax: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder Samsung CLX-3175FN 4-in-1 Farblaser Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

braucht es duplex, also dass ein Blatt von beiden Seiten bedruckt werden kann, ohne dass man es selber umdrehen muss?


----------



## Painkiller (17. September 2010)

mhm. Gute Frage! Ich werde ihn heute mal fragen. 

Danke schon mal für die Vorschläge.


----------

